# Cottoncandy on plants



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

What algae looks like cottoncandy and is grey in color?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

probably cladophora, but an in focus picture would really help.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

doesn't look green, more like greyish


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

if you can't be bothered to post a photo
then use google images to find a closer fit.
besides; what algae you have may be moot;
why your tank is imbalanced is the real issue.

Cladophora grows in shades of green and gray.
this is Staghorn algae - even less attractive;


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

could be, what is recomended as a solution


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=243439


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

some images of the problem


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

thats bba I THINK...
currently i see some random almost dust bunny looking like things on my anubias, im going to cut the leaf off but they stick to walls too... again... may or may not be bba. similar in picture though. h2o2 followed by vacuums, correction of nutrient levels and co2.


----------



## DavidZ (Jan 22, 2009)

doesn't look like BBA, the dust bunnies that you are refering to usually unetten food. Vac and WTC should take care of that problem.


----------

